# Northernsounds offline?



## David Hall (Jul 10, 2017)

so.. someone from here referred me to the following website to read the free book from kursakov about the principles of orchestration. But lately I haven't been able to get access and it just gives me a message saying that the website cannot be reached or has been moved. Could someone confirm this for me? also if it is down.. does anyone know a link from which I can read it if no purchase is necessary? 

I've been trying to find a website that its hosting it but so far no luck.

thanks.

http://northernsounds.com/forum/forumdisplay.php/77-Principles-of-Orchestration


----------



## MatFluor (Jul 10, 2017)

All fine here. Working as intended


----------



## hawpri (Jul 10, 2017)

It's down for me.


----------



## David Hall (Jul 10, 2017)

hawpri said:


> It's down for me.


yup its still down for me.. i wonder if they do maintenance around this time maybe?


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Jul 11, 2017)

Down for me too, with a DNS error. Someone forgot to renew the domain name, maybe?


----------



## MatFluor (Jul 11, 2017)

Yeah, can confirm now. My personal DNS might have had it cached.


----------



## David Hall (Jul 12, 2017)

MatFluor said:


> Yeah, can confirm now. My personal DNS might have had it cached.


anyway to know if it will be up again? i can't seem to know how to contact them


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 12, 2017)

David Hall said:


> anyway to know if it will be up again? i can't seem to know how to contact them



You will find the original book as a PDF here:
https://ia600302.us.archive.org/30/items/principlesoforch00rims/principlesoforch00rims.pdf

Or here online:
http://www.gutenberg.org/files/33900/33900-h/33900-h.htm

I believe this work to be in the public domain. If anyone knows any different, please let me know?

Then, there is Garritan's website too:
https://www.garritan.com/principles-of-orchestration/

And an archived version of Northernsounds.com:
http://web.archive.org/web/20071015051359/http://northernsounds.com:80/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=77

Hope this helps!

Andre


----------



## David Hall (Jul 13, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> You will find the original book as a PDF here:
> https://ia600302.us.archive.org/30/items/principlesoforch00rims/principlesoforch00rims.pdf
> 
> Or here online:
> ...


THANKS!


----------



## angelonyc (Aug 22, 2018)

it's been down for me once or twice.. Now it's been down (database error) for a few days in a row..


----------



## dzilizzi (Aug 22, 2018)

You can get a PDF of the original here: https://archive.org/details/principlesoforch00rims


----------

